# 830 Pounds On A Tandem--I Wouldn't Want To Be The Bike Or the Tires.



## Goldenrod (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 31, 2022)

The story is that a cook and the restaurant owner were trying to loose some weight.   A dump truck would be needed for an ambulance run but there was no lack of courage.  They cooled off on a trampoline?  The snacks in the bag are woefully inadequate?  Their shadow must weigh 40 pounds.  It took two and a half cows to make their belts.  They opened a restaurant and ate the customers.  I just saw a Don Rickles documentary called, "Mr Warmth".  Am I ready for Los Vegas?


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 3, 2022)

You may just be ready for *Los Vegas

Las Vegas ? ....fahgeddaboutit !*


----------

